# Enhanced Elite P229 caliber suggestions?



## BlackieLawless (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi All, I have been considering a second handgun for carry/HD, I currently have a Berretta 96 Centurion (.40 cal.) & am dying to get a Sig P229 Enhanced Elite. I am torn though between getting another S&W .40 cal. model or biting the bullet (pardon the pun) & going with the more common 9mm. While the NY limits on magazine capacities are one thing that is leaning me towards the .40 cal. I'm not really totally concerned about what the hell Cuomo thinks my limits should be with ammo or soda size for that matter (yea, they tried to limit soda sizes too - unbelievable!). So, I am weighing out 15+1 9mm rounds vs. the 12+1 of the .40 caliber. Of course, until the SHTF, I will be a law abiding oppressed Upstate NY resident but my go bag will of course have the essentials. So, lets hear any and all suggestions, I love to glean all I can from people that are more seasoned / experienced in matters than I am in all that I do if I can. A lesson learned over many years and painful self-taught lessons. Thanks all.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Since you have a 40 I'd go 9.While I think the 40 is a better round,when the SHTF you're going to find more 9s to pilfer than 40s I believe.The 9,45,5.56 and 7.62x39 are abundant world wide.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I used to be a big .40 fan(still own a couple), but with current 9mm defense loads, it's just as effective as the .40. The upside is less recoil, more rounds, and less wear on the gun. A 229 in 9mm is almost like shooting a .22.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

The 9,40 and 45 are the top 3 rounds in use and all effective,but each has their pros and cons.If you can handle the 40 the 9 is a walk in the park,you may just need a few more rounds :smt170


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Sep 22, 2013)

If you choose to go with a .40 you'll have the option of buying a separate .357sig barrel.
Practicing with the cheaper .40 ammo and swapping out the barrel with a .357sig for carry.
Kinda nice having two calibers in one pistol.
I love my 229Elite.


----------



## E46SC3 (Nov 24, 2011)

GrumpyBiker said:


> If you choose to go with a .40 you'll have the option of buying a separate .357sig barrel.
> Practicing with the cheaper .40 ammo and swapping out the barrel with a .357sig for carry.
> Kinda nice having two calibers in one pistol.
> I love my 229Elite.


I agree with Grumpy, buy it in .40s&w and then find yourself the .357sig barrel. You won't regret it.

Beautiful 229 you got there Grumpy!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Grumpy Biker:
I've got the 229 Equinox .40 but after seeing yours, I might have to get an Elite! I love the look of the contrasting controls, trigger and hammer against the stainless steel. Ever consider polishing the flats on the slide, such as on the Equinox? My only concern would be the weight, The Equinox although a little bulky is pretty light for it's size. That is one fine looking pistol!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

BlackieLawless:
I'd get a .40, if your going to have a gun that big, in my opinion that would be the way to go. I hope some day that you can get the hell out of New York, the political situation in that God awful place will never get any better, and it's not just about guns.


----------

